# Trouble and Double Trouble



## jeffashman (Apr 4, 2021)

This is Daisy, right after being scolded for barking at ghosts...



DaisyMisbehaving by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

This is our Princess Nixie, a very sweet little dog...



UnserNixie by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2021)

Daisy is definitely giving you the side eye.     

Your Nixie looks very laid back, by comparison.    A couple of cuties!    I'm sure they keep you hopping.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 4, 2021)

terri said:


> Daisy is definitely giving you the side eye.
> 
> Your Nixie looks very laid back, by comparison.    A couple of cuties!    I'm sure they keep you hopping.


I'm trying to train Daisy, 1) don't chase the birds 2) don't try to engage other dogs on the walk and 3) don't chase the birds. Nixie is very laid back, unless the doorbell rings, then starts the cutest little howl to let us know someone is at the door.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 5, 2021)

Cute dogs, they must be very entertaining.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 5, 2021)

Nice Dog.....


----------



## PJM (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful dogs.  It sounds like they make great company.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 5, 2021)

Both beautiful pups... great photos


----------



## CherylL (Apr 5, 2021)

Daisy definitely giving you the side eye


----------

